# Big and Bold again!



## JohnT

Last November, we had the pleasure of hosting a white/country wine competition. It was a humbling and eye opening experience. 

This year, there is talk of having another big and bold red competition. 

I would like to set a date of Saturday, December 2, 2017. 

One change I will make is that, for each entry, you now only need to send 1 "split" or a 375ml bottle. This will save on freight costs while still providing enough of a sample for judging. 

I have also decided to "raised the bar" by requiring a minimum score of 13 (and not 12) for medalists. 

Thiscompetitionis open to, and will award medals for, any dry red wine scoring enough points on the UC Davis scale. Awarded medals will be mailed back to the participants along with the original scoring sheets.

Only medal winners will be announced publicly. 

The date for the competition is Saturday, *12/2/2017*. You can send your entries as soon as you want and they will be properly cellared (to give the wine a chance to get over "bottle shock"). I would ask that you let me know and expected delivery dates.

Here is the list of rules.....

1) Contest is open to dry red grape wines only.

2) Contest is open to all winemaking methods (wines made from kits, pail juice, or fresh fruit, Etc) and will be judged together (no separate categories based on how the wine was made). 

3) UC Davis scoring method will be used. The following link is the scoring sheet that will be used.

http://www.musingsonthevine.com/MusingsUCDavisForm.pdf

4) Medals will be awarded and mailed out to the entrants based on the following point scale. 

18-20 Gold
16-17 Silver
*13-15 Bronze*

Note: Awards will be made based on a wine's own merits. As a result, there can be multiple gold, silver, and bronze medals awarded in any given category.

5) The exact categories within the competition will depend on the number of entries received. If we receive, say, 3 entries of Cabernet, then we will have Cabernet as its own varietal category. A category of "Other" will be used otherwise. 

6) Entries need to be only one 375 ml bottle. Entries of 750ml will also be excepted.

7) For each entry, please have each bottle clearly marked with the grape varietal used, proportions, or style of wine, vintage year, and winemaking talk.com name. 

8) Judges will not compete.

9) We are now currently accepting entries. Entries will be properly cellared until the date of judging.


If interested, please let me know by responding to this post and I will PM you the address information.

Entries need to be delivered and received no later than *12/01/2017*.


----------



## geek

Here we go again...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Here we go again...



WooHoo!!!!!!


----------



## AZMDTed

Good decision on accepting splits, makes a lot of sense for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Johny99

Count me in


----------



## Rodnboro

I'll enter a couple


----------



## jgmann67

I may enter two or three of mine, depending on how they taste in November. 

Love the splits idea! 

Question: do you plan to decant or aerate the wine prior to tasting? Big reds tend to benefit from a little air before tasting.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm in, if I don't drink a few hundred bottles by then.

edit: jg - didn't like that 666 in your "likes" column so I added one.


----------



## jgmann67

I don't see likes in the ap.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I don't see likes in the ap.



Maybe they can work on that...I'll watch your back. I'll add one when you reach 999.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Maybe they can work on that...I'll watch your back. I'll add one when you reach 999.




Or 969. Lol!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Or 969. Lol!



There, I gave you a 669. At least there is one 69 in there.


----------



## brewbush

Count me in.


----------



## joeswine

Okay so we've kickoff the big red competition let's here from all of you.


----------



## Ajmassa

jgmann67 said:


> I don't see likes in the ap.




I also mainly use the app but feel guilty not able to "like" posts easily. Hoping the app is updated with that feature at some point. 

What's the youngest that a wine would typically be entered? Doesn't UC Davis scoring account for younger wines "youngness" and not deduct? But I suppose a wine would be better to enter at 1 yr 7 months than 7 months. But curious nonetheless.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> What's the youngest that a wine would typically be entered?



Much like a good woman you don't need to know a good wines age.


----------



## pjd

Great! I'm in.


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Much like a good woman you don't need to know a good wines age.




Lol. Craig you are just one smooth operator!
I read up on UC Davis guidelines and it says "young wines will not be discounted for a natural tannin". I've never done anything like this before but I didnt fully understand how that could work. 
If all goes as planned I'd love to send over my Chilean Cab/merlot grapes & juice yet to be blended. It was a very involved ferment and I'm quite proud of it so far. I'm hesitant to enter any of my kits since I didn't do many tweaks and just aged and oaked. But who knows. 
It'd be a great way to see where I stand as well as a badge of honor if scored well. And a perfect excuse to pick up a case of 375ml bottles to have around.


----------



## JohnT

Glad to see that there is interest. If any of you need the shipping address (the same as the great white/fruit competition), please PM me.


----------



## geek

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lol. Craig you are just one smooth operator!.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMMKSa8DBME&spfreload=5"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMMKSa8DBME&spfreload=5[/ame]


----------



## Amanda660

I'm totally in! Love the 375 option is awesome - so smart


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lol. Craig you are just one smooth operator!



I have you snowed! I'm telling my wife that while she's taking a sip of wine tonight. She'll then realize why I was wearing the rain poncho!

@geek - thanks for the song. I used to have to drive down to DC and Bal-ti-more quite a bit and that was a very popular song in those parts in that day...a long, long time ago...I can still remember how that music used to make me smile...

Sade's lyrics about the cold heart are incorrect, but the rest is true, at least back then.


----------



## TonyR

Please and my name to the list. Love to get opinions on my Petite Pearl.


----------



## jgmann67

I wondered what happened to this thread... looked for it a few times. Couldn't find it. Count me in!


----------



## joeswine

Are there still wine makers interested?


----------



## Rodnboro

I am. My 2016 juice bucket wines are starting to come around. I'd like some feedback.


----------



## joeswine

Ok , tomorrow I'll start anew list for the contest see how many will reply,ok Big Red's only and ports


----------



## bkisel

I don't like competing unless it is just against myself [most resent performance vs. prior] but wish you all well.


----------



## Ajmassa

Very much still interested. Figured JohnT had enough going on recently and was just letting some time pass before reaching out.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I don't like competing unless it is just against myself [most resent performance vs. prior] but wish you all well.



Just bring some wine this Fall when Steve and I close our cabin. I promise to drink and not judge your character on the wine you bring, only the amount .

Bill, I haven't tasted a wine from you I didn't like! You should not be worried about entering your wine into this "competition". I look at it as a nice way to get varied feedback on how my winemaking procedures are developing.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

We are still "ON". 

Now that the weather has chilled down a bit, you may want to think about sending your entries.


----------



## JohnT

bkisel said:


> I don't like competing unless it is just against myself [most resent performance vs. prior] but wish you all well.


 

If you look at this the right way, you really are competing against yourself. 

Each wine is awarded points in 5 different areas (color, aroma, etc) by 7 judges or so. The points are added up and medals awarded to each wine having enough points. 

So, you do not compete with anyone else. You wine can win gold even if others have won gold.

I don't know if this makes a difference to you?


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> We are still "ON".
> 
> Now that the weather has chilled down a bit, you may want to think about sending your entries.



Same address as last time?


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Glad to see that there is interest. If any of you need the shipping address (the same as the great white/fruit competition), please PM me.



Nevermind, I just read back over the thread (early Alzheimer's setting in)


----------



## joeswine

Ok wine makers. Let's get in play ,whs in?


----------



## heatherd

I am in! The 375 is a great idea.


----------



## joeswine

Ok that's 2 are you in???


----------



## jgmann67

I'm in. Need an address to mail.


----------



## Ajmassa

I'm in too. 



jgmann67 said:


> I'm in. Need an address to mail.




Original post says to PM JohnT for the address.


----------



## TonyR

Add me. Need address


----------



## joeswine

That's the way to start who's next last season we had 30 entries ,are you in?


----------



## Johny99

I'm in, just waiting for the weather to cool, 104 tomorrow they say


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

I prefer to not publish my name and address for all the world to see. Kind of silly, but if you need the address, just PM me and I will respond. thanks.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I prefer to not publish my name and address for all the world to see. Kind of silly, but if you need the address, just PM me and I will respond. thanks.



Not at all silly. Anyone can see the posts from anywhere. Very smart on your part!

I'm in, but I figured you knew that.


----------



## joeswine

How many are in johnt and what do you see for a time frame?


----------



## Kraffty

Count me in again if I wasn't already on the list. I'll send at least two that I'd like to see feedback on but I'd like to see the weather cool a bit before sending also.
Mike


----------



## gstrick

*I'm interested*

I'm interested in the competition. Please email details to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> How many are in johnt and what do you see for a time frame?


 
So far, I have received no entries (which is fine). 

I have said that, since this is being held in December, that folks should wait until the weather cools a bit. 

Not sure what you mean by "Time Frame".


----------



## geek

I think Joe is ready to drink...


----------



## joeswine

no I just didn't remember if we set a definite time to do this.


----------



## Amanda660

Got a few boxed up and shipping out Wed.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> no I just didn't remember if we set a definite time to do this.


 

OH.. I originally set the competition for 12/2/2017. 

I will accept entries up until 12/1/2017.


----------



## JohnT

We have received our first entry!!!!! Let the games begin!


----------



## joeswine

Ok people let's get ready for this wine contest start sending...


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

who's in ????? lets get this contest on the road again..


----------



## JohnT

OK folks, just 38 days until the competition. So far, Amanda is the only entry received. 

Time to start thinking about sending in you entries!


----------



## Jasper24

I k ow this is strange considering but I took a package to the local post office to send some wine to my sister. I was told I could not mail wine without a licence. How do you get around that. I was going to mail in an entry but now I am not sure I can. Thanks


----------



## Smok1

Jasper24 said:


> I k ow this is strange considering but I took a package to the local post office to send some wine to my sister. I was told I could not mail wine without a licence. How do you get around that. I was going to mail in an entry but now I am not sure I can. Thanks



Say its salad dressing. Or steak marinade.


----------



## Boatboy24

Use UPS. If I'm not mistaken, it is illegal to send wine via USPS. If asked, I say its vinegar or steak marinade.


----------



## sour_grapes

True. It is actually a federal offense to send by USPS. For UPS or FedEx, it is against their policy, as I understand it, but not _illegal_ (unless it is otherwise an illegal shipment). Agree with Jim: send it by UPS or FedEx and call it marinade.

Note: IANAL.


----------



## JohnT

Just over one month to go! 

There does not seem to be a lot of interest for this year's competition. So far, I have only received one entry and have had only a handful of shipping info requests.

Can we take a quick poll? Who out there is planning on entering?


----------



## jgmann67

I am - need to decide which ones I'm sending and get my arse to the post office.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> I am - need to decide which ones I'm sending and get my arse to the post office.




Errr, the FedEx or UPS office, I assume you meant?


----------



## Ajmassa

Apparently you shouldn't use FedEx either. So UPS with a "don't ask don't tell" kinda thing is the standard. This taken from WinemakerMagezine in their competition's rules section:

4. All shipments should be packaged to withstand considerable handling and must be shipped freight pre-paid. Line the in- side of the box with a plastic trash bag and use plenty of packaging material, such as bubble wrap, around the bottles. Bottles shipped in preformed styrofoam cartons have proven reliable in the past. Every reasonable effort will be made to contact entrants whose bottles have broken to make arrangements for sending replace- ment bottles. Please note it is illegal to ship alcoholic beverages via the U.S. Postal Service. FedEx Air and FedEx Ground will destroy all amateur wine shipments so do not use either of these services. Private shipping companies such as UPS with company policies against individuals ship- ping alcohol may refuse your shipment if they are informed your package contains alcoholic beverages. Entries mailed inter- nationally are often required by customs to provide proper documentation. It is the entrant’s responsibility to follow all ap- plicable laws and regulations. Packages with postage due or C.O.D. charges will be rejected. "


----------



## Ajmassa

Here's the link. The rules are located within the brochure option. I Couldn't edit this in that last post. Hopefully that gets tweaked. https://winemakermag.com/1686-2018-winemaker-competition-entry


----------



## Kraffty

Hi John, still planning on sending at least 2. We've just finally had a break in our hot weather and should be shipping next week. Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

I was hoping to enter a couple, but don't feel they are quite ready for prime-time. Still thinking about it though.


----------



## Johny99

Hi JOHN

Shipment will go out tomorrow


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Errr, the FedEx or UPS office, I assume you meant?



Yep - 220, 221... whatever it takes. =)


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT, I'm planning to send at least one, just have to decide which one(s). I'll make it my weekend project!
(PS. Like the way the site handles an "@Name", Gives you a choice, sorta like a spell check as you type it, very nice).


----------



## TonyR

I am still planning on sending one


----------



## joeswine

TIMES RUNNING SHORT.................................................


----------



## ceeaton

joeswine said:


> TIMES RUNNING SHORT.................................................


When is the drop dead date for entry? I like to push the limits!


----------



## joeswine

How many do you have at present?


----------



## heatherd

I am still planning to enter.


----------



## joeswine

that's good heatherd......everyone counts


----------



## jgmann67

I plan to send 2 entries.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I plan to send 2 entries.


I'm gonna send three, just because you sent two. Na na, pooh pooh.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I'm gonna send three, just because you sent two. Na na, pooh pooh.



Oh yeah... ima send FOUR!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Oh yeah... ima send FOUR!


I'd say I'd send five, but I'd have to tip a carboy and bottle one early!

BTW, my wife appreciated the Chardonnay "gift".


----------



## JohnT

So far, I have entries from 2 people. There is only 18 days left. 
I could shift the contest to 12/7/2017 if that will help folks.


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> So far, I have entries from 2 people. There is only 18 days left.
> I could shift the contest to 12/7/2017 if that will help folks.



If anyone is else like me, they are just procrastinating. And fully aware of the Dec 2 deadline.


----------



## TonyR

I sent mine today. Should be at your place Friday


----------



## TXWineDuo

@JohnT We would like to get feed back on some of our wines and want to send some in, can y'all send us the shipping to information.

Thanks.
TXWineDuo


----------



## Kraffty

@JohnT just sent you a PM, Not sure that it went out with the new system and all. Wine on it's way, thanks again for hosting the competition.
Mike


----------



## jgmann67

I haven’t gotten mine out yet. Been a hellish couple months at work... way too much going on. Will try to send tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT, will be sending mine out tomorrow, will send you tracking information when I ship it.

Edit: Shipped, you should get it Friday afternoon.


----------



## TXWineDuo

@JohnT our package will be there Wednesday 11-29. 
Good Luck y'all !! 

TXWineDuo


----------



## jgmann67

Amazingly, I got mine out today. You should have it by Tuesday. I only sent one bottle this time. The rest are too young imo.

Shifting the event date to the 7th would be much appreciated. If everyone else is okay with it, I am too.


----------



## joeswine

How many have you received? If you don't have a lot then I'll enter .


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Amazingly, I got mine out today. You should have it by Tuesday. I only sent one bottle this time. The rest are too young imo.
> 
> Shifting the event date to the 7th would be much appreciated. If everyone else is okay with it, I am too.


Na na na na na, I sent two


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Na na na na na, I sent two



Alright... you're cut off for tonight, Craig. [emoji41]


----------



## jgmann67

My entry was delivered.


----------



## TXWineDuo

Wow John must receive many packages from UPS cause they changed our delivery from Wednesday to today!!


----------



## TXWineDuo

@JohnT UPS says they left the package at the garage


----------



## Ajmassa

No labels, capsules or other identifying marks??


----------



## JohnT

Just your name, address, type of wine, etc. capsules and Labels do not matter.


----------



## Ajmassa

[emoji106]


----------



## JohnT

It is not too late! Still time to get your entries in (if you overnight them).


----------



## Kraffty

JohnT said:


> It is not too late! Still time to get your entries in (if you overnight them).


So how many bottles have you got so far??


----------



## Ajmassa

+1 arriving tomorrow


----------



## heatherd

I would appreciate an extension to 12/7!


----------



## dcbrown73

Maybe I will join one of these when I at least have a red that has two years under it's belt. My first will hit two years in March, but in truth. I think that is my least favorite that I've made thus far.


----------



## Ajmassa

dcbrown73 said:


> Maybe I will join one of these when I at least have a red that has two years under it's belt. My first will hit two years in March, but in truth. I think that is my least favorite that I've made thus far.



I thought the same exact thing. But wanted to do it anyway just for the fun of it. It’s only 12 months. And at the very least I’ll have some notes from people who’s opinion I value highly.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Maybe I will join one of these when I at least have a red that has two years under it's belt. My first will hit two years in March, but in truth. I think that is my least favorite that I've made thus far.



David,

If you're on the fence, just do it (although I think the tasting is in two days). The last one they did, they tried to take into account the wine's age (IIRC).


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> David,
> 
> If you're on the fence, just do it (although I think the tasting is in two days). The last one they did, they tried to take into account the wine's age (IIRC).



It's probably too late get the bottles there in time for this one.

That said, when they say a split. They are talking about 375ml? Speaking off, I need to buy some more as I always bottle a couple for age tasting along the way.


----------



## Ajmassa

Correct on the splits. 
He did say they would extend it if it meant more entries coming in. And just to put it out there I would send another one if extended myself Why not?


----------



## JohnT

I have a total of 19 entries. I would post a pic, but it is too #@$&ing large!


----------



## jgmann67

So today is definitely the day. Cool. Wish I had more to enter. Next year will be different.


----------



## jgmann67

Yes... I'm a little impatient.


----------



## JohnT

This year, we had a light turn out of 19 entries that were organized into 5 different flights and were rated by a panel of 6 judges using the UC Davis scoring method. Over-all, the wines were very well received by the judges. 

The accounting firm of DOWE, CHEATEM, and HOWE are currently tabulating the result. I will post them shortly.


----------



## JohnT

... And here are the results!



View attachment 45127


----------



## JohnT

Competition summary.....

Saturday morning was spent getting ready for the competition: general cleaning, straightening up, washing and hand polishing tasting glasses, and preparing a meal (for 12) to be eaten afterwards.

The competition began at 2:30pm and lasted approximately 2 ½ hours. The entries were divided into 5 flights, with a 10 minute break in between flights to rest the pallet and empty the spit buckets. The judges used the sip/swirl/spit method of tasting to avoid getting destroyed.

The judges were largely impressed with the wines that were presented. They did comment on a trend toward the use of dark toasted oak during the aging process, and that in some cases seemed to be a bit overpowering.

After the competition, we all had a chance to relax over some appetizers and wine (sans the spit bucket). We all then sat down to a dinner of my version of beef bourguignon followed by apple pie. It was a nice hardy meal for those that have been tasting wine all afternoon.

Once dinner was over, those of us that remained settled into a viewing of “bottle shock”.. (Yeah, I know, a little hokey, but it was what they wanted to watch) and of course a little more wine.

By 10pm, it was all over and the last of the judges had gone home.

Folks, I am truly grateful for the honor and privilege of tasting your wines. I know the work, dedication, and passion it takes to make a good wine and that has definitely shown in the wines that we tasted. 

In the next several weeks, I will be sending out the awarded medals and original scorecards. I again say congratulations to all of you


----------



## JohnT

A Final confession

A week ago, I was talking to my younger brother who suggested that I enter a bottle of my wine into the competition. I told him that this would be unethical, since I am a judge.

But, this got me thinking. I have known most of the judges for quite some time and have only received positive feedback from them when they have tasted my wines. If I were to enter one of my wines as a last, final entry (so to not influence anything), while making sure that no one knew it was mine (keeping it blind), I could get a more honest and critical review. This was too good of an opportunity to pass up!

So, welcome new fictitious member *@welches11*. He entered just a single wine, a 2014 barrel reserve cabernet.

The other judges did not suspect a thing. Taking only the scores from the other 5 judges, my entry ended up with a score of 17.85. This would have qualified me for 4th place and a silver medal. The judges felt my wine was a little too sharp/acidic. OK! Alright! An honest assessment. I will have to remember this the next time I do my acid trials.

Then came the fun part, letting the judges in on the fact that they had evaluated my wine. When I told them that I would have placed forth, they roared with laughter.


----------



## jgmann67

Thank you, Judges! Mine was a 2015 Corvina Blend - the Forza.


----------



## Kraffty

I don't think it's fair that amanda was allowed to enter a 2019 wine...... 
Thanks to John and the Judges, there's always next year!
Mike


----------



## JohnT

Kraffty said:


> I don't think it's fair that amanda was allowed to enter a 2019 wine......
> Thanks to John and the Judges, there's always next year!
> Mike



Sorry about the typos. I have fixed them.


----------



## JohnT

jgmann67 said:


> Thank you, Judges! Mine was a 2015 Corvina Blend - the Forza.



Care to share the specifics of this wine and how it was made?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I don't think it's fair that amanda was allowed to enter a 2019 wine......
> Mike



She should have gotten Best in Show for pulling that off. 

Congrats to the medal winners!


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> Care to share the specifics of this wine and how it was made?



I will pull up my notes when I get home.


----------



## Ajmassa

Thank you so much for handling this John. Very professional. 
Personally I was VERY surprised at my result- even skeptical. But the detailed post about the judges and everything involved reassured me that this was very legit. 
How long did the entries decant for before judging? Last night had a taster of my entry. Went from oaky& kit tasty to very enjoyable. But needed every bit of a 1.5 hr decant.


----------



## Amanda660

Thank you so much for hosting this awesome opportunity for all of us! Much appreciated! Can't wait to get the feedback. Thank you again!


----------



## heatherd

Thanks to the judges, @JohnT and congrats to the winners!!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT, thank you again for hosting the tasting, and taking the time to judge all of the wines. The notes you send back are really helpful, because as you know, others we give our wine two can tend to lay lavish praises on our products, in search of more "free wine".

I was thinking of including a "bribe" so that the tasters could order some pizza or subs or something, but beef bourguignon followed by apple pie would be very hard to beat!


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> Care to share the specifics of this wine and how it was made?



Okay I went through my notes (everything I did, I posted in the Forza thread), and saw the following:

* starting SG was about 1.110. 

* This kit came with two yeasts. I used the RC212. The wine slowed fermentation around 1.03. So, I dropped the E1118 and brought it home to 0.990 without a problem. 

* My notes show 8gr of tannin in the primary.

* I added 50 gr of French medium toast chips on top of the cubes included with the kit for the first 3 months in bulk.

* Bulk aged for about 10 months before bottling. 

* I skipped the sorbate since it was fermented to zero.

* it bulk aged in the basement over the coldest months of the year, so I imagine that precipitated out any wine diamonds.


----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thank you so much for handling this John. Very professional.
> Personally I was VERY surprised at my result- even skeptical. But the detailed post about the judges and everything involved reassured me that this was very legit.
> How long did the entries decant for before judging? Last night had a taster of my entry. Went from oaky& kit tasty to very enjoyable. But needed every bit of a 1.5 hr decant.


I am afraid that it was short of 1.5 hours. We decanted your wine at the beginning of the competition (about 45 minutes before judging it).


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> I am afraid that it was short of 1.5 hours. We decanted your wine at the beginning of the competition (about 45 minutes before judging it).



Well I suppose it was enough. I also don’t own a fancy wine decanter. Something I’m looking into. There are some wild looking decanters out there too. 
I actually use an old 50’s style milk bottle. Stole the idea from a winery above Trenton I’ve visited a couple times.


----------



## JohnT

I am a huge fan of this style...





It spreads the wine out to get more air exposure.


----------



## geek

You guys are sofisticated and experienced wine drinkers, my decanter is leaving the wine bottle itself open


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> You guys are sofisticated and experienced wine drinkers, my decanter is leaving the wine bottle itself open



OK, I have to find out just how unsophisticated you are... 

Do you use wine glasses (or do you simply stick a straw in the bottle)? LOL 

No, honestly, I do not use a decanter all the time, just in special cases.


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> OK, I have to find out just how unsophisticated you are...
> 
> Do you use wine glasses (or do you simply stick a straw in the bottle)? LOL
> 
> No, honestly, I do not use a decanter all the time, just in special cases.



LOL, just poured into the glass and swirl, swirl...
But honestly, I believe there's a decanter in the house that I got as a present and never used, need to find it...


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> You guys are sofisticated and experienced wine drinkers, my decanter is leaving the wine bottle itself open



Lol. Wrong impression ! I’m swirling the glass. The only time I’ve ever decanted was when checking a young wine I made that needed it. 
And I guess a few times on younger >$30 cabs. When I spend more than I typically do on a bottle I’ll look it up (I use an app called ‘Delectable’). If I read “will benefit from a few yrs” I’ve decanted the whole bottle since I can’t store properly. 
And seriously, most wine knowledge has come recently. From those reviews from people on that app and this forum.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> OK, I have to find out just how unsophisticated you are...
> 
> Do you use wine glasses (or do you simply stick a straw in the bottle)? LOL


A racking cane with a bit of tubing works great in a carboy, no "tipping" required!

Decanter, Crate and Barrel circa 1993 or so?


----------



## JohnT

Update: 

The medals have come in. I will be sending them out (along with the original score cards) over the next week or so.


----------



## Amanda660

Boatboy24 said:


> She should have gotten Best in Show for pulling that off.
> 
> Congrats to the medal winners!


Why did I not see this post! Ha! I only saw the corrected date so I didn't even know there was a typo - you guys are on the ball!


----------



## Rodnboro

Sorry, I said I was going to enter, but I started a new job November 27 and I haven't had time to do much of anything. Congratulations to all metal winners.


----------



## JohnT

All,

I am so sorry about how long it is taking to send the scorecards and medals out.

Life has been kind of nuts with the holidays and all. To top that, I have had some major plumbing issues to take care of due to the cold. 

I plan on sending them all out tomorrow. I will post again to confirm this.

Again, My deepest apologies!

johnT.


----------



## jgmann67

No problem. Life happens.


----------



## JohnT

Sent today! Thanks everyone!


----------



## JohnT

The medals went out on Saturday.

I would like to kindly ask that all of you post a picture of the medals you receive (perhaps with the bottle that won the award?). Consider that your consider that your entry fee..


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> The medals went out on Saturday.
> 
> I would like to kindly ask that all of you post a picture of the medals you receive (perhaps with the bottle that won the award?). Consider that your consider that your entry fee..



Will do. And, thank you again.


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks John, I was going to ask about that. Since we don't have entry fees who actually pays for the medals?
Mike


----------



## jgmann67

The Forza. A Corvina blend that I affectionately named “Comfortably Numb.” Gold medal, Best in Show. 

Sadly, a limited edition kit for which I only have 7 or 8 bottles left.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> I would like to kindly ask that all of you post a picture of the medals you receive (perhaps with the bottle that won the award?). Consider that your consider that your entry fee..



My entry fee:




Maybe we should consider an entry fee of $5 or more (not for each wine but to enter in general, just to help defer the cost of medals and postage of the medals and score sheets).


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton : I think I have a bottle of that Valpo.


----------



## JohnT

jgmann67 said:


> I only have 7 or 8 bottles left.



.... but you want to send them all to johnT....


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> .... but you want to send them all to johnT....



Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me....


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton : I think I have a bottle of that Valpo.


I'd wait for a while longer, or let it breathe for quite a bit of time. I think I overdid the dried elderberries in that one. A little tannic still.


----------



## Ajmassa

Thank a lot John. Really appreciate all the work you did with this (and also for sending me my 1st medal ever!)


----------



## Amanda660

Mine arrived today. I need to get going on doing nice labels someday. Thanks John!


----------



## Gantel

Good idea


----------



## JohnT

Gantel said:


> Good idea


What?


----------



## Gantel

JohnT said:


> What?



Sorry, it was my little sister))


----------

